# Soundoffs in Northern/Central California



## t.h.e. SOUND (Mar 13, 2013)

Does anybody know of any Soundoffs that happen in the Northern/Central California area? I haven't been able to find any and am planning on arranging one. If there are more that I am missing I would like to know about them  Is there anyone from this area that would like to see more Soundoffs as well?

Thanks!
Bruce
t.h.e. SOUND


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

There are some competitions within about 1-3 hours throughout the year, and in a couple weeks there is a competition in San Jose. There are meets sometimes and it seems like they are less frequent, but they seem to draw larger groups and are tons of fun.

I'm guessing a sound-off is similar to something above? What do you want to do?

I'm local to the bay area and there are one or two others nearby too.


----------



## t.h.e. SOUND (Mar 13, 2013)

Jazzi said:


> There are some competitions within about 1-3 hours throughout the year, and in a couple weeks there is a competition in San Jose. There are meets sometimes and it seems like they are less frequent, but they seem to draw larger groups and are tons of fun.
> 
> I'm guessing a sound-off is similar to something above? What do you want to do?
> 
> I'm local to the bay area and there are one or two others nearby too.


What competition is going on in San Jose? Is there an event page somewhere? Also, are you talking about meets for audio enthusiasts or just general car meets?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

t.h.e. SOUND said:


> What competition is going on in San Jose? Is there an event page somewhere?


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

t.h.e. SOUND said:


> What competition is going on in San Jose? Is there an event page somewhere? Also, are you talking about meets for audio enthusiasts or just general car meets?


Most local competitions are from MECA or IASCA and are sometimes posted in this forum, but always available on the MECA website (mecacaraudio.com) in the events section, and the IASCA website (iasca.com) in their competition schedule.

I was referring to car audio enthusiasts gathering for fun without any competition (usually called a meetup or get-together or any number of things):
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...iyma/149833-so-california-june-15-2013-a.html

We sometimes group up and go to home audio shows too, like the recent Home Entertainment show in Newport Beach.

And yes, I would love to see more events in norcal, especially near Chico where I'll be living the next few years


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

t.h.e. SOUND said:


> Does anybody know of any Soundoffs that happen in the Northern/Central California area? I haven't been able to find any and am planning on arranging one. If there are more that I am missing I would like to know about them  Is there anyone from this area that would like to see more Soundoffs as well?
> 
> Thanks!
> Bruce
> t.h.e. SOUND


Bruce,
Brian Mitchell of Liquid Trends and I have a series of MECA/IASCA sound competitions we host called Nor Cal Mobilewarz. We have events the last weekend of each month at his shop in Modesto and my shop in Vacaville. We will occasionally change the location due to logistics. For current info check out our facebook page here:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/358389594268470/?fref=ts
We also have a team website here as well:
Team Audio Xperts |
Look forward to meeting you sometime!
Vinny


----------



## t.h.e. SOUND (Mar 13, 2013)

godfathr said:


> Bruce,
> Brian Mitchell of Liquid Trends and I have a series of MECA/IASCA sound competitions we host called Nor Cal Mobilewarz. We have events the last weekend of each month at his shop in Modesto and my shop in Vacaville. We will occasionally change the location due to logistics. For current info check out our facebook page here:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/358389594268470/?fref=ts
> We also have a team website here as well:
> ...


That sounds awesome! I will try to make it out to these as often as I can 

Thanks for the info ^^


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

t.h.e. SOUND said:


> That sounds awesome! I will try to make it out to these as often as I can
> 
> Thanks for the info ^^


Right on! Welcome to the Mobilewarz FB page my friend! 
Vinny


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

There are 2 shows this weekend in Reno!!


----------



## t.h.e. SOUND (Mar 13, 2013)

Damn, wish I could go...already got a full weekend planned lol. Hope those go well!


----------

